# Cloudy eyed armored bichir.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Woke up today and noticed my armored bichir had one completely clouded eye and one partially clouded eye, seemed fine 2 days ago I know for sure. What are the possible causes and respective solutions? I know water changes probably, I don't overfeed, only once every other day.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Talked to my LFS today, they sold me a small bottle of melafix, and told me to first do a 50% water change, then follow the dosing instructions on the bottle, and to then do another 50% water change after the Bichir's condition goes away.


----------

